# 2 commissions



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Zero dollars:biggrin: Go figure.

Oh well my daughter wants a painting of one of her wedding shots over looking the bay. All three daughters in this one and fortunately all facing away. Phew. I want to get into portraits but this is a better way to get my feet wet I think.

My other daughter and her husband are very involved in the Boy Scouts have 2 boys 9 and 12. They go to Camp Yawgoog in RI and I've been asked to paint one of the buildings to be auctioned off for charity. How cool is that? 

I hope I can do justice to these requests.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

How fun! Good chance for more practice. 

I am sure you will do a great job!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

So cool Dick! Looking forward to seeing the progress on these paintings. It is so much fun when people appreciate what you do.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Good luck!!! No way I could do either one. 

I do love how people see one of your drawings and just assume you can draw anything, I get that a lot. :surprise:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah, all of a sudden my family thinks I'm a master painter.:biggrin: I'll do the best I can and I'll have fun doing it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> How fun! Good chance for more practice.
> 
> I am sure you will do a great job!


Thanks Susan. These are certainly not paintings I would choose to do so that's probably a good thing. Stepping outside of my comfort zone.:surprise:


----------

